# Black Hills, SD acreage For Sale



## cwgrl23 (Feb 19, 2004)

3 acres for sale in the beautiful Black Hills of SD. Located in the heart of the Black Hills near the town of Hill City, this property is the perfect place for any adventure you may be looking for. This property has plenty of room for you and all your toys and your friend's toys. 2 bed, 2 bath mobile home has been completely remolded inside and out. New steel roof, insulation, siding, and windows in the last two years. Open floor plan concept. Paint, flooring and fixtures have also all been updated in the last two years. 2 car detached garage - also new roof, siding, and paint in the last two year. Garden shed - new paint and roof as well. Property has a open sided structure big enough to park your RV under. A beautiful creek runs the whole length of the property. This property also has access for the Michelson Trail. Watch the deer and elk come down out of the National Forest while you sip coffee off the back deck. 1 traditional well currently in use and 1 hand dug well of unknown depth and water quality. Hand dug well is capped off. Septic system. Highway access.

Just minutes from town. Property is currently zoned AG which means lower property taxes. Plenty of room for horses. Big pasture is currently fenced for livestock. Plenty of room for a big garden. Two bridges to cross the creek. A great place to live year round or use as a vacation home. Rent it out when you're not there! Big enough for family reunions or group gatherings! Great central location for the Black Hills Motorcycle Rally! Minutes from the scenic ride on the Custer Wildlife Loop.

A very short drive from Mt. Rushmore, Keystone, Crazy Horse Monument, Custer State Park, Deerfield Lake, Lake Pactola, Harney Peak, and Rapid City!

Asking price is $200,000 OBO

_This is my folks property. They would like to move closer to my brother and I. I will try and post pictures in another post. Feel free to ask any questions!
Carrie in SD_


----------



## cwgrl23 (Feb 19, 2004)

Hopefully I can get these pictures to post. :happy2:









Creek bed which is dry right now but will be full this spring and one of the bridges.









Standing on opposite creek bank. Back side of house.









front entrance of house, garden shed, and big pasture behind shed.










Shot of big pasture. Bushy sticks are chokecherrys. Primarily along the trail fence.









Big pasture in summer. :happy2:









Behind house in spring. 









Big pasture in the summer. Taken early AM.


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Beautiful! It's almost as good as being there in person.


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

Oh..that is just lovely!


----------



## cwgrl23 (Feb 19, 2004)

It is a gorgeous place and has lots of interesting possibilities. Unfortunately, my dad had an accident a few years back. He never fully recovered and is slowly going down hill. Which means he is more than a handful for my mom. I wish we could keep the property and move them closer but that is not possible. I can get inside pictures if anyone is interested. I do know that last summer when it was really dry, they ran 4 mules on the big pasture and a bit next to the garage for a month. These are big mules that had been pulling tourists on wagon rides all summer. Those mules can eat! A friend of my folks owns the mules. 

Let me know if you have any questions!


----------



## Jenstc2003 (Apr 4, 2012)

Looks beautiful!!


----------



## cwgrl23 (Feb 19, 2004)

If you live on the east side of the state, near SF, a trade or partial trade might be possible. The folks are looking for an acreage within 20ish miles of SF. So if you want to move west, lets talk! 

I would really love to get this sold so we can get them down here and settled in time to plant a garden! :grin:

Plus the way the youngest is growing, I need a place to put a calf and at least one hog. I can't seem to get that growing boy full! :umno:

Carrie in SD


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

That is some beautiful country there.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Beautiful country there 

But 200,000 for 3 acres and a mobile home is pretty darned high =/ , no one will be able to get a loan for that price on a mobile home


----------



## cwgrl23 (Feb 19, 2004)

Shygal said:


> Beautiful country there
> 
> But 200,000 for 3 acres and a mobile home is pretty darned high =/ , no one will be able to get a loan for that price on a mobile home


For that area, it is right in line and loans haven't been an issue. It is actually a little cheaper than many other acreages in the area. There are some places that are 5 acres only for 180,000 with nothing on it. 

One should always investigate what is normal prices for an area when looking into buying in a different location. 

Carrie in SD


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

cwgrl23 said:


> For that area, it is right in line and loans haven't been an issue. It is actually a little cheaper than many other acreages in the area. There are some places that are 5 acres only for 180,000 with nothing on it.
> 
> One should always investigate what is normal prices for an area when looking into buying in a different location.
> 
> Carrie in SD


I agree about looking in the area where it is for sale. I paid less than a 1/4th of that with 10 acres in KY but that is KY not SD. I think it is a charming place. I love the log siding on the mobile.


----------



## NorthCountryWd (Oct 17, 2008)

One of my favorite spots in North America. Beautiful country. Good luck with the sale!


----------



## nostawmama (Dec 29, 2011)

It is beautiful! Good luck in selling.


----------



## kirsten (Aug 29, 2005)

I have an acreage 45 minutes south of sioux falls that I will be putting on the market soon. We have 14 acres, a barn, machine shed, chicken coops, a story and a half house with a deck, sunroom, fenced and crossfenced. A pig pen too. It will be available soon but not for trade and will be quite a bit less than yours.


----------



## wharton (Oct 9, 2011)

cwgrl23 said:


> For that area, it is right in line and loans haven't been an issue. It is actually a little cheaper than many other acreages in the area. There are some places that are 5 acres only for 180,000 with nothing on it.
> 
> One should always investigate what is normal prices for an area when looking into buying in a different location.
> 
> Carrie in SD


 Well yes and no. We have been actively searching for a piece of ground, or affordable place, in the Custer area. The number of properties available is staggering, as are some of the prices. That said, it's pretty common to see listings that are several years old, and a lot of the property simply fails to sell. The $36K per acre example you give is definitely what some folks still believe that their raw dirt is worth. OTOH, we spent time with a local rancher recently, and he reported that stuff moves at auction closer to the $5K range for moderate sized pieces. The same rancher bought a sweet, flat, ten acre piece with french creek flowing down the middle, a good well, septic and a newer double wide with two car garage and cedar siding for $200K about three years back. 
I hope you find a buyer, at a price that works for you. In my recent research, I don't think it would be hard to end up with a lot more for your money as a buyer, in that price range.


----------



## cwgrl23 (Feb 19, 2004)

kirsten said:


> I have an acreage 45 minutes south of sioux falls that I will be putting on the market soon. We have 14 acres, a barn, machine shed, chicken coops, a story and a half house with a deck, sunroom, fenced and crossfenced. A pig pen too. It will be available soon but not for trade and will be quite a bit less than yours.


Send me a private message with more info. It certainly sounds like something the folks would be interested in once we get their place sold. 

Carrie in SD


----------



## cwgrl23 (Feb 19, 2004)

wharton said:


> Well yes and no. We have been actively searching for a piece of ground, or affordable place, in the Custer area. The number of properties available is staggering, as are some of the prices. That said, it's pretty common to see listings that are several years old, and a lot of the property simply fails to sell. The $36K per acre example you give is definitely what some folks still believe that their raw dirt is worth. OTOH, we spent time with a local rancher recently, and he reported that stuff moves at auction closer to the $5K range for moderate sized pieces. The same rancher bought a sweet, flat, ten acre piece with french creek flowing down the middle, a good well, septic and a newer double wide with two car garage and cedar siding for $200K about three years back.
> I hope you find a buyer, at a price that works for you. In my recent research, I don't think it would be hard to end up with a lot more for your money as a buyer, in that price range.


Believe, I did my comps for the area before we listed this. We are actually below the comps in the area, as well as the assessed value. This rancher you spoke of maybe got a good deal and maybe he didn't. Some depends on how vertical those acres are. I have seen many an acreage that was mostly vertical. Sure it was cheap but the house footprint size was limited. Water is also a big issue in the Black Hills. Trying to drill a well through granite can be a be of a challenge. :stars: This property not only has 1 good well as well as 1 unknown quality well, there is also rural water in the ditch as well as a seasonal creek. Being in the mountains also make sun exposure is also an issue on many properties. However, this property is in a lovely little valley that gets lots of sun. 

I can also tell that nothing I say is going to change your mind. You clearly think you know the area but there is a BIG difference between Hill City and Custer. I will not waste my time trying to tell you how nice this property is. 

Carrie in SD


----------



## wharton (Oct 9, 2011)

cwgrl23 said:


> Believe, I did my comps for the area before we listed this. We are actually below the comps in the area, as well as the assessed value. This rancher you spoke of maybe got a good deal and maybe he didn't. Some depends on how vertical those acres are. I have seen many an acreage that was mostly vertical. Sure it was cheap but the house footprint size was limited. Water is also a big issue in the Black Hills. Trying to drill a well through granite can be a be of a challenge. :stars: This property not only has 1 good well as well as 1 unknown quality well, there is also rural water in the ditch as well as a seasonal creek. Being in the mountains also make sun exposure is also an issue on many properties. However, this property is in a lovely little valley that gets lots of sun.
> 
> I can also tell that nothing I say is going to change your mind. You clearly think you know the area but there is a BIG difference between Hill City and Custer. I will not waste my time trying to tell you how nice this property is.
> 
> Carrie in SD


 Like I said, I hope it all works out for you. As for the $200K example I cited, no it's a dead flat, gorgeous property just outside of town. That property came their way when a Government employee was being transferred, and couldn't give the thing away at any price while it was listed. The same couple is sitting on another stunning property including an original log homestead that's fully renovated, a nice pond, and seven acres that look like a park. They have that one priced in the low 300s and can't even get an silly offer on it. I know about the water issues, especially since, as a builder, I pay about 1/6th that price to drill my water wells in PA. As for the big difference between Hill City and Custer, well that's why we decided to concentrate on Custer. Flatter, prettier town, cheaper taxes, and not quite as overun with tourists as the towns to the north, although in the last two decades of spending time in the hills, that has certainly changed. Having gotten serious about buying in the area, and studying the market for the last two years, my take is that the whole region was wildly overheated toward the end of the bubble. Now, as a lot of other regions are well along their path to correcting prices, and getting the market restarted, there seem to be a lot of owners in the hills that still cling to the notion that they should be getting what their holdings were "worth" in 2007, and finding no takers for that theory. It's not unusual to find homes and land in the southern hills that have been listed for years. Oddly enough, many of them have 400, 500, or more days on the market, and little, or no price reductions. I once had the pleasure of getting some advice from an economist, with a PHD, who was doing research on residential resale marketing. He told me one thing that has stuck with me for decades. He said that no matter what the condition of the market is at any given point, a residence that is properly priced, and marketed well, will be sold within six months. If not, the price is too high, or the marketing effort failed to find potential buyers. He was pretty clear about the fact that this was cut and dried, and not negotiable. That is why I haven't pulled the trigger on a property yet. Two many of the available properties in the southern hills have a history of being sold for silly amounts in the mid-2000s, and ended up back on the market for years, with no takers. Given that there are thousands of lots on the MLS, a pretty light volume of sales, and a huge disparity between auction and "retail" price, I'm in no rush to jump in. It might take a few years yet, but a serious correction is coming.


----------

